# Wer hat Erfahrung gemacht mit vorlagenhilfe.com



## Teddyeins04 (23 April 2008)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und habe keine Ahnung ob ihr das lesen könnt.

Ich habe unter Kostenlose Vorlagen gesucht und bin ausversehen auf 10000 Vorlagen gestoßen wollte mir ansehen was es da so gibt und konnte auch nicht sehen das es was kosten soll. Habe mich wie hier Registriert und dann 2 Tage später eine Rechnung von 144,00 Euro bekommen. die ich nicht gewillt bin zu bezahlen .Meine Frage ist! Wer hat mit vorlagenhilfe.com  Erfahrung gemacht und kann mir helfen?

Lg Karin


----------



## katzenjens (23 April 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung gemacht mit vorlagenhilfe.com*

Hallo Karin,

sind Bekannte aus der Nutzlosbranche :scherzkeks:

daher gilt auch hier,
die allgemeinen Infos lesen oder anschauen.

Kurz gesagt, keine unüberlegten Handlungen auf eigene Faust machen. Ob und welche Handlungen vonnöten sind, sollte nach Sichtung der Infos klar sein  .
Falls nicht, nochmal in Ruhe nachlesen oder bei einer Verbraucherzentrale oder Fachanwalt kostenpflichtig nachfragen.

Mehr können wir hier aufgrund des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht machen. Etwas Hintergrundinfos gibts bei www.augsblog.de oder auch in meinem Blog.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## 65510_karli (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung gemacht mit vorlagenhilfe.com*



Teddyeins04 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin neu hier und habe keine Ahnung ob ihr das lesen könnt.
> 
> Ich habe unter Kostenlose Vorlagen gesucht und bin ausversehen auf 10000 Vorlagen gestoßen wollte mir ansehen was es da so gibt und konnte auch nicht sehen das es was kosten soll. Habe mich wie hier Registriert und dann 2 Tage später eine Rechnung von 144,00 Euro bekommen. die ich nicht gewillt bin zu bezahlen .Meine Frage ist! Wer hat mit vorlagenhilfe.com  Erfahrung gemacht und kann mir helfen?
> 
> Lg Karin




Halli Karin !
auch ich habe die bittere Erfahrung mit vorlagenhilfe.com gemacht. Ich habe sofort die angegebene 0800..... Rufnummer angerufen und um eine Aufhebung bez. einen Vergleich gebeten. Um mir persönlich weiteren Stress zu ersparen habe ich dann den Vergleich in Höhe von 100,-- Euro gezahlt.
Ich kann nur sagen, ich werde in Zukunft sehr , sehr vorsichtig sein mit Anmeldungen.
Übrigens , die Seite ist nicht mehr ladbar. Also steht kein Angebot mehr zur Verfügung. Das könnte dich von einer noch ausstehenden Zahlung befreien.

Gruss 65510_karli


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung gemacht mit vorlagenhilfe.com*



65510_karli schrieb:


> Übrigens , die Seite ist nicht mehr ladbar. Also steht kein Angebot mehr zur Verfügung. Das könnte dich von einer noch ausstehenden Zahlung befreien.


Hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun
1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## HUmax (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung gemacht mit vorlagenhilfe.com*



65510_karli schrieb:


> Ich habe sofort die angegebene 0800..... Rufnummer angerufen und um eine Aufhebung bez. einen Vergleich gebeten. Um mir persönlich weiteren Stress zu ersparen habe ich dann den Vergleich in Höhe von 100,-- Euro gezahlt.


Die 100 Euro hätte man für was sinnvolleres ausgeben können, wenn man sich mal vorher informiert hätte. Durch Deine Zahlung hast Du den Nutzlosanbieter unterstützt, damit dieser seine dubiosen Machenschaften fortsetzt und ausweitet.



65510_karli schrieb:


> Übrigens , die Seite ist nicht mehr ladbar.:


Ich habe keine Probleme mit der Seite aufrufen.


----------



## 65510_karli (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung gemacht mit vorlagenhilfe.com*

ok. ok.  es war wohl aus irgendeinem Grund nicht möglich die Seite zu laden.
Es ist wieder möglich.

gruss 65510_karli


----------



## marie-claire (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung gemacht mit vorlagenhilfe.com*

Also, im Moment funktioniert wieder nichts: 

[noparse]http://www.office-downloadcenter.com/[/noparse]


----------

